# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012



## Lxvxfxxld1

Wollte auch mal.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Frohes neues Männers...
Und das mir keine klagen kommen...


----------



## bamse34

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Erste Fangmeldung 2012!

Wo: .... links vom großen Stein
Womit: Mit Kater und Fliege
Was: Meforelle ca 45
Wasser: Normal
Wind: von Hinten

Schönes Neujahrsangeln mit einem silbernen Höhepunkt!  
Gestern hatte ich 2 Stück gleicher größe!
Es ist also leben im Wasser und nur eine Frage der Zeit bis zum großen Überspringer!!!

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Neujahrsangeln 2012

Wo: westlich HRO
Wann: 8.30 - 13.00 Uhr
Wasser: trübe
Wind: erst süd ablandig, dann auf Süd-West gedreht 
Was : 1 Dorsch und 2 untermaßige Trutten
Womit: Wobbler 14 und 16 g

Beim nächsten Trip fang ich nen Fisch zum mitnehmen.


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg auf unser Ostseesilber.


Ich teste gerade diese Garnele auf Meerforelle. Bis jetzt recht positiv.


Sven


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hi Sven!
Das sieht ja interessant aus....da werde ich wohl mal den Händler meines Vertrauens aufsuchen müssen und mal nachbauen )


----------



## Gemini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@Nordangler
Hast du da ein Rig geplündert? Und wie laufen die Dinger, 
ich nehme an dass du sie als Springer fischst?

Stelle mir gerade neue Köder zusammen. 
Werde auch mal die Shimano Waxwings auf Mefo testen.


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Heute mit Seatrout unterwegs gewesen an der Innenförde Kiel ! 
Dreimal Silber, alle auf Blinker ! Allerdings geschleppt.


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Nordangler schrieb:


> Wünsche euch viel Erfolg auf unser Ostseesilber.
> 
> 
> Ich teste gerade diese Garnele auf Meerforelle. Bis jetzt recht positiv.
> 
> 
> Sven





wo gibbet die Teile denn,sieht interessant aus|bigeyes


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Kistenmann schrieb:


> Hi Sven!
> Das sieht ja interessant aus....da werde ich wohl mal den Händler meines Vertrauens aufsuchen müssen und mal nachbauen )



Ingo viel Spaß dabei!!! 

Sven


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



nielsgonewild schrieb:


> Heute mit Seatrout unterwegs gewesen an der Innenförde Kiel !
> Dreimal Silber, alle auf Blinker ! Allerdings geschleppt.



Dickes Petriiiii von mir.


Sven


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Erste Fangmeldung 2012!
> 
> Wo: .... links vom großen Stein
> Womit: Mit Kater und Fliege
> Was: Meforelle ca 45
> Wasser: Normal
> Wind: von Hinten
> 
> Schönes Neujahrsangeln mit einem silbernen Höhepunkt!
> Gestern hatte ich 2 Stück gleicher größe!
> Es ist also leben im Wasser und nur eine Frage der Zeit bis zum großen Überspringer!!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße Sebastian


mein süssen du muß ja richtig voll noch sein du kannst ja nicht mal das wort meerforelle schreiben schönes ding alter


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin,
erst mal Happy new Jear und ein dickes Petri an die Mefofänger.
Wenn ich so auf das letzte Jahr zurückschaue, besonders an meiner geheimsten Geheimstelle, dann war die Mefo nicht der Fisch der 1000 Würfe sondern eher der Fisch der 1000 Angler!
Und selbst in der Nacht flogen einem noch die Blinker um die Ohren, und dann die ganzen Stellnetze #d#d#d
und jetzt soll man demnächst auch noch Eintritt bezahlen,
wie soll das blos weitergehen?
Ich habe letztes Jahr nur 6 untermaßige und eine gerade maßige Mefo gefangen und das war mein schlechtestes Ergebnis seit 14 Jahren.
Viel schlimmer kann es ja ncht mehr werden?
Beste Grüße
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Also ich hatte letztes und vorletztes Jahr die besten Saisons seit ca 16 Jahren... 2010 62 Forellen und 2011 66 Forellen (alle vom Ufer, alle im Frühjahr!! Da ich die Herbstsaison meist nicht auf Me'Fo fische!)

Und ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren über Überfüllte Strände...
Wenn ihr natürlich alle nach Weissenhaus an den Meerforellenpuff fahrt ist das natürlich klar das die MeFo der Fisch der 1000 Angler ist...


Mirco


PS: 2011 habe ich 5 oder 6 Fische von 60+ und eine 58ér entnommen...
Die 58ér nur weil sie den Drilling im Auge hatte... Also bitte keine "Schlachter" und "Fleischmacher" äußerungen bitte...


----------



## Hobo1960

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo Bamse, 
kannst Du mal so freundlich sein und mich auf dem "Laufenden" halten ?????????
450 km- mal eben so, ist ne Hausnummer.
Wär echt schön !!! Fahre meisten in die Ecke um Heiligenhafen rum.
Wollen mit dem WoMo kommen .
Wäre echt nett.

""Nur feucht machts Spass""

LG der Hobo


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Am 01.01 war der tag der Tage 7 mefo zwischen 40 und 50 cm bis auf eine durften alle wieder schwimmen.
Gestern eine 45 er


----------



## Slotterwobbel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Ein GROSSES Petri,:m
und welche Ecke hast du befischt ??
Gruss Dirk


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Heute 4 mal Mefo!

*Angler:* Keiner weiter außer mein einer am Strand
*Wetter:* Sturm Sturm Sturm, Regen
*Wasser:* Leicht trübe, viel "Gras" im Wasser
*Fang:* Alles Nachläufer, und 3 der 4 schwimmen wieder wegen bräunlicher Färbung oder Untermaß!

Fische sind überall da, sie wollen nur gefangen werden #6


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Ach kommt Leute... Kann nicht glauben das ihr so viel Erfolg hattet. Ich bin seit Weihnachten fast jeden Tag für 4-5 h am Wasser gewesen (Flensburger InnenFörde) und hab so rein GARNIX erwischt. Und hier sollen Leute sein die 4 bzw 7 an einem Tag gefangen haben.Hier stimmt doch was nicht. Mal ganz ehrlich. Bin ich bescheuert. Langsam zweifel ich ein bisschen an dem ganzen. Sagt mir mal bitte wie ihr das macht????? Komm mir gerade echt ein bisl blöd vor. Im September hat ich das Glück mal 4 in 30min zu erwischen da hatte die größte 77. aber noch nie im Winter. Letztes Jahr hab ich imWinter eine erwischt und dafür stand ich bestimmt 10Tage am Wasser.
Ich hab schon alle mögliche Farben Gewichte usw ausprobiert aber NICHTS...
Verdammt ich bin doch nicht blöd. Zweifel echt ein meinem anglerischen Können. Und ich angel nun schon seit fast 25 Jahren. 

WAS IST DA LOS!!!!!


----------



## dido_43

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Ach kommt Leute... Kann nicht glauben das ihr so viel Erfolg hattet. Ich bin seit Weihnachten fast jeden Tag für 4-5 h am Wasser gewesen (Flensburger InnenFörde) und hab so rein GARNIX erwischt. Und hier sollen Leute sein die 4 bzw 7 an einem Tag gefangen haben.Hier stimmt doch was nicht. Mal ganz ehrlich. Bin ich bescheuert. Langsam zweifel ich ein bisschen an dem ganzen. Sagt mir mal bitte wie ihr das macht????? Komm mir gerade echt ein bisl blöd vor. Im September hat ich das Glück mal 4 in 30min zu erwischen da hatte die größte 77. aber noch nie im Winter. Letztes Jahr hab ich imWinter eine erwischt und dafür stand ich bestimmt 10Tage am Wasser.
> Ich hab schon alle mögliche Farben Gewichte usw ausprobiert aber NICHTS...
> Verdammt ich bin doch nicht blöd. Zweifel echt ein meinem anglerischen Können. Und ich angel nun schon seit fast 25 Jahren.
> 
> WAS IST DA LOS!!!!!




Ist doch ganz eifach: zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort! 

Fische sind definitiv da, und nicht gerade wenig #6

Das wird am milden Winter liegen, siehe derzeitige Wassertemperatur. 

Falls es doch noch richtig kalt wird, dann hat sich das bis
zum Frühlingsanfang erledigt.

Also WEITERMACHEN  |wavey:


----------



## Grönländer

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@ DavidsFishin:

...nicht verzagen , das mit der falschen Stelle zur falschen Zeit scheint tatsächlich so zu stimmen...ich war in letzter Zeit auch oft in der Innenförde los und hatte nicht viel Glück. Ich wohne in FL, bin aber auch viel in und um Lübeck unterwegs. Die Meefoangelei um FL und um HL ist kaum zu vergleichen. Während in der Lübecker Bucht oft gut gefangen wird ist in FL vergleichbar oft "tote Hose". Jedenfalls da, wo ich unterwegs war  Auch habe ich das Gefühl, dass die heisse Zeit im "Norden" irgendwie immer später anbricht. Auch muss ich sagen, dass ich in den letzten Jahren wesentlich mehr Sternstunden mit mehr als 3 Fischen um Lübeck hatte als in der Flensburger Förde. Die Förde halte ich allerdings weiterhin für ein ausgezeichnetes Meeforevier...nur muss man die Fische hier glaube ich noch aktiver suchen und sie scheinen in der Förde auch noch deutlicher auf Wasserstands - und Windveränderungen zu reagieren als an offeneren Küsten.
Zum Austausch von Hotspots kannst du mich gerne anschreiben. Fisch gibts denke ich überall, wo auch Wasser ist, aber gelegentlich helfen persönliche Erfahrungen ja, einem bisher übersehene heisse Ecken zu erkennen  Petri Heil weiterhin...


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Grönländer eine tolle Einstellung, dass nenne ich Sportsgeist.


Sven


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Also ich bin jetzt bestimmt die dritte Saison Schneider. Obwohl ich im letzten Jahr im April eine Woche auf Als war. Wurde aber auch dort generell in der Woche nichts gefangen. Ich hatte drüben in MV meine Meerforellenstunden mit je einem Fisch, die aber dank der Fischer dann ihr jähes Ende fanden. Nun lohnt es sich nicht mehr, bei den Spritpreisen zu schauen ob ond wo man fischen kann. Diese schränken auch den Radius immer weiter ein. Bei 8l zu 1,6€ sind das auf 100 km hin und zurück 13€ das mal 10 oder 20 usw. Also bleibt man möglichst in der Nähe, auch wenn die Bedingungen wo anders besser wären. Soll vielleicht so sein, weil andere zur Zeit dann eben mehr Glück haben.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Du hast seit 3 Jahren keine MeFo gefangen????
Und das obwohl du in der Lübecker Bucht fischt?????
Du weißt aber schon das Du nen Haken hinten dran haben solltest oder?? *Scherz* :q


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@ HOBO,

Mein Kumpel hatte gestern 3 Mefos !!!
Aber du willst ja nicht nach Rostock kommen.....


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Wo: Wismarer Bucht mehrere Stellen
Womit: Snaps 25 gr. rot-schwarz, grün-weis und Kupfer
Was: nichts
Wasser: mehr als 1 m *unter* normal
Wind: SW 6-7 bf

Bin gegen 10:00 Uhr in Boltenhagen angekommen. Wasserstand war recht niedrig vorhergesagt. Allerdings habe ich seit über 15 Jahren selber dort noch nicht so wenig Wasser gesehen.
Einige Stellen sahen aus wie die Buhnen in den Elbtalauen. :q
Habe zunächst nördlich von Bolte gefischt. Das Wasser wurde aber zunehmend trüber. Leider keinen Biß bekommen. Gegen 12:30 Uhr dann wechsel Richtung Wohlenberg. Klares Wasser aber leider auch keine Meerforelle. 
Dafür gab es ein paar schöne Bilder von der Küste.
Ach ja. Und frische Luft auch.... reichlich! :q

TL

Rolf


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Und noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Und noch mehr.


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar Bilder.



Schöne Bilder#6

Muss ich nun auch meine PB posten?

ok Meerforelle und Zander je 89 cm, Hecht weiß ich nicht mehr, zu lange her aber groß , Lachse haben sich die gedachten immer verabschiedet....bis jetzt |bigeyes......:m


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Die letzten Bilder.


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Meerforellenfan schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder#6
> 
> Muss ich nun auch meine PB posten?
> 
> ok Meerforelle und Zander je 89 cm, Hecht weiß ich nicht mehr aber groß und Lachs haben sich die gedachten immer verabschiedet....bis jetzt |bigeyes......:m



Nö, kein *MUß*. :q

Gruß

Rolf |wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Ach kommt Leute... Kann nicht glauben das ihr so viel Erfolg hattet. Ich bin seit Weihnachten fast jeden Tag für 4-5 h am Wasser gewesen (Flensburger InnenFörde) und hab so rein GARNIX erwischt. Und hier sollen Leute sein die 4 bzw 7 an einem Tag gefangen haben.Hier stimmt doch was nicht. Mal ganz ehrlich. Bin ich bescheuert. Langsam zweifel ich ein bisschen an dem ganzen. Sagt mir mal bitte wie ihr das macht????? Komm mir gerade echt ein bisl blöd vor. Im September hat ich das Glück mal 4 in 30min zu erwischen da hatte die größte 77. aber noch nie im Winter. Letztes Jahr hab ich imWinter eine erwischt und dafür stand ich bestimmt 10Tage am Wasser.
> Ich hab schon alle mögliche Farben Gewichte usw ausprobiert aber NICHTS...
> Verdammt ich bin doch nicht blöd. Zweifel echt ein meinem anglerischen Können. Und ich angel nun schon seit fast 25 Jahren.
> 
> WAS IST DA LOS!!!!!


 Weiter arbeiten #6irgenwann ist der stock wieder krumm


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Also ich hatte letztes und vorletztes Jahr die besten Saisons seit ca 16 Jahren... 2010 62 Forellen und 2011 66 Forellen (alle vom Ufer, alle im Frühjahr!! Da ich die Herbstsaison meist nicht auf Me'Fo fische!)
> 
> Und ich kann mich auch nicht beschweren über Überfüllte Strände...
> Wenn ihr natürlich alle nach Weissenhaus an den Meerforellenpuff fahrt ist das natürlich klar das die MeFo der Fisch der 1000 Angler ist...
> 
> 
> Mirco
> 
> 
> PS: 2011 habe ich 5 oder 6 Fische von 60+ und eine 58ér entnommen...
> Die 58ér nur weil sie den Drilling im Auge hatte... Also bitte keine "Schlachter" und "Fleischmacher" äußerungen bitte...


 

|good: #6

Du ein Fleischmacher ?
Das Gegenteil hättest Du mal eher aufzeigen sollen.
Die armen Fleischmacher die Dir in die Fänge geraten .


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo Jungs,

ich war gestern mal mit Björn (AB-User: bgolli) auf Rügen zum Meerforellenangeln.

Leider gab es dort nicht einen Fischkontakt, weder bei uns noch bei anderen Küstenspinnfischern, die ebenfalls dort unterwegs waren! 

Spaß gemacht hat es aber trotzdem, nach 2 Wochen durcharbeiten, war ich schon froh überhaupt mal wieder am Wasser gewesen zu sein! #6

Und für mich war es auch mal wieder eine schöne Abwechslung von unseren Sandstränden, dort in traumhafter Kulisse auf Steinen "umherzueiern" |supergri , und meinen Watstock zu gebrauchen! :q

Gegen 15.00 gaben wir dann auf, der inzwischen eingesetzte Regen wollte nicht mehr aufhören und der Wind kam immer stärker von der Seite! 

Demnächst gehts dann hier wieder bei uns an die Küste und dann gibts hier hoffentlich auch eine Fangmeldung! |supergri 

Gruß Heiko

PS: Liebe Grüße noch an den hier mitlesenden, sehr netten Rügener Angelkollegen, mit dem wir dort so toll gefachsimpelt haben und der uns auch noch eine Menge guter Tips gegeben hat! |wavey:#6


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo Zusammen.
Denk auch das ich da einfach nur riesen pech hatte. Wobei es "immer" nach Fisch gerochen hat  und noch ein wurf..... ahhhh noch einer ....vielleicht jetzt. ....gut jetzt der Letzte aber......jetzt ist schl8usss der allerletzte....sch.....e....na gut
 Leider fahr ich am Sonntag wieder nach Gießenweiter studieren und werd erst im März wieder in Glücksburg sein. Denk mal das die Situation dann ein bisl anders aussehen wird. Aber hätte mich einfach mal wieder über ne schöne Mefo gefreut. Muss dazu sagen das ich dieses Jahr an der Lahn bei Giessen so ziemlich mit Fischen verwöhnt wurde.( an die  100Hechte leider kein meter dabei und weit über 200 Barsche und das alles im Herbst darum richtig mies wenn mann Tage lang nicht ein biss hat. Aber egal ich hab das sitz Fleisch. Auf jeden Fall meine letzte Nachricht nicht allzu ernst nehmen natürlich freue ich mich riesig für diejenigen die erfolgreich waren. bin nur gerade ein bisschen enttäuscht und verdutzt ...2wochen an förde und nicht ein Kontakt...Allen Trotzdem ein Dickes Petri und fischreiches Jahr 2012

@Rhöde und Meerforellenfan lasst mal den Kinderkram hier bitte weil ich nämlich den längsten hab verstanden!!!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen.
> Denk auch das ich da einfach nur riesen pech hatte. Wobei es "immer" nach Fisch gerochen hat  und noch ein wurf..... ahhhh noch einer ....vielleicht jetzt. ....gut jetzt der Letzte aber......jetzt ist schl8usss der allerletzte....sch.....e....na gut
> Leider fahr ich am Sonntag wieder nach Gießenweiter studieren und werd erst im März wieder in Glücksburg sein. Denk mal das die Situation dann ein bisl anders aussehen wird. Aber hätte mich einfach mal wieder über ne schöne Mefo gefreut. Muss dazu sagen das ich dieses Jahr an der Lahn bei Giessen so ziemlich mit Fischen verwöhnt wurde.( an die  100Hechte leider kein meter dabei und weit über 200 Barsche und das alles im Herbst darum richtig mies wenn mann Tage lang nicht ein biss hat. Aber egal ich hab das sitz Fleisch. Auf jeden Fall meine letzte Nachricht nicht allzu ernst nehmen natürlich freue ich mich riesig für diejenigen die erfolgreich waren. bin nur gerade ein bisschen enttäuscht und verdutzt ...2wochen an förde und nicht ein Kontakt...Allen Trotzdem ein Dickes Petri und fischreiches Jahr 2012



Na dann meld Dich doch mal wenn Du wieder kommst!
Es findet sich bestimmt jemand der mit Dir los geht!
Fragen schadet nie oder?
Wozu haben wir denn das Internet?


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Sehr gerne  Meerforellenfan auf das Angebot komm ich gern zurück.... nur bin ich leider nicht mit nem auto mobil daher bleibt mir "nur" die Region um Glücksburg. Was meiner Erfahrung nach im sonstigen Jahr mehr als ausreichend ist.....Bin mir sicher das im März und April da wieder ne Dicke einsteigt..... Hoffe ich zumindest 

Petri


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Sehr gerne  Meerforellenfan auf das Angebot komm ich gern zurück.... nur bin ich leider nicht mit nem auto mobil daher bleibt mir "nur" die Region um Glücksburg. Was meiner Erfahrung nach im sonstigen Jahr mehr als ausreichend ist.....Bin mir sicher das im März und April da wieder ne Dicke einsteigt..... Hoffe ich zumindest
> 
> Petri



Um hier nicht einen Chat daraus zu machen.........frag einfach,hier sind haufenweise nette Angler die sich freuen mit jemandem fischen zu gehn und auch zu fahren, vorausgestzt du bist ein Netter!!!!!
Dabei belasse ich es nun mal |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Diskutiert ohne Anfeindungen.

Wer sich nicht mag benutzt die Ignofunktion und lässt das flamen.


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Wann:      Montag 2.1.2012 
Wo:         zwischen Boltenhagen und Rügen ;-D
Zeit:        11.oo -16.ooUhr
Köder:      Gnos 20/28gr. in r/s und kupfer +Springerfl.
Wetter:    bedeckt mit gelegentl.Niesel
Wind:       3-4bft aus SW 
Wasser:   bis auf 20m angetrübt 6°C
gefangen: 2 Mefos 38 und 43cm (beide auf Blech) schwimmen wieder.
Fazit:      hatte außerdem noch nen Aussteiger und etliche 
             Stubser die nicht hängen blieben und einen diggen    
             Nachläufer 60-70 bis vor die Füße .  
             Alles in allem ein super Auftakt in die neue Saison ich 
             habe diese Woche noch  Urlaub und wollte eigentlich  
             noch ein paar mal los


             sch.....Wetter|gr::c:
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@ mefohunter...


schöne bilder.... erlebt man nicht oft!!!!

wollte zuerst auch noch los, wären uns dann zwangsläufig übern weg gelaufen...#h

konntest ja dann mal schön den untergrund studieren....

Gruß Vossi


----------



## ADDI 69

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Und noch mehr.



hoppla ,Rolf das sieht ja aus als wenn jemand den Stöpsel gezogen hat|bigeyes


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Ja Jungs (Mädels ), daß sieht man wirklich nicht alle Tage. :m

Und das studieren hat sich gelohnt.
Es gab dort Steine, wo ich nie welche vermutet hätte. 
Dennoch hätte ich gegen einen 50-er Silberling nicht einzuwenden gehabt. 
Man kann halt nicht alles haben. :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

So Leute. 
War heut wieder n paar stunden draußen genauer gesagt von 11 bis um 16uhr. Diesmal Flensburger Außenförde
Die ersten Stunden fast Windstill, Wasser spiegel glatt und kristall klar
Köder 18g Spöket in braun orange weiß.
 Fische: NIX kein zupfen oder der gleichen
Langsam fängt es an weh zu tun.....morgen is mein letzter Tag hier. Werd morgen von früh bis spät ans wasser gehen. Hoffe doch das der Sturm mit dem Wasser auch ein paar Trutten in die Förde drückt.
Drückt mir bitte die Daumen


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hey, 
ich mach das glatt. Die Energie muß belohnt werden bevor Du die Heimreise antrittst .


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

hau was rau :gsnap rot schwarz 20 gramm 
dazu ne springerfliege polar magnus da geht was


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Schöne Grüsse von der Insel Rügen,
hier bremst im Moment der Wind. Habe sehr gute Erfolge mit Durchlaufblinkern, gesehen auf der DVD Meerforellenangeln im Frühjahr.
Viel Petri Seatrout 68


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,


 
Hey Steinbutt,
schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören/lesen .

Auch mal ohne Fisch immer wieder informativ und gut zu lesen #6 !!!


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

nice shot! icy ziehe am we los wenn das Wetter stimmt. Schade das du die dicke nicht verhaften konntest


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Ach verdammt der Urlaub ist fast um. Ich fahre heut noch mal an die Küste ich muss raus! .Es ist zwar unwahrscheinlich das mit der Spinnrute was geht aber wenn nicht stell ich halt das Dreibein auf und melde mich in der Bandungssparte

gr. Andreas


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@Rolf:
Als ich letzte Woche da war, sah es ganz anders aus. Von den Buhnen haste nicht mal den Kopf gesehen, In Wohlenberg war die Krautkante in weiter Ferne. Heute dürfte es noch "voller" sein ;-)

Aber schöne Bilder haste gemacht. Vlt. schaffen wir es ja mal zusammen.


----------



## DavidsFishin

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo zusammen
Ich sags euch eure Daumengedrücke hat mir heute so was von Glück gebracht 
Ich dachte mir heut morgen das mit den Wasser Massen vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Forelle mit in die Innen Föerde gedrückt wird. Was sich aber als aussichtslosses Unterfangen heraus gestellt hat. Wasser bis zum Hals, Kaffebraun und alles voller Geäst Tang und Seegras. Enttäuscht hab ich mich auf den Heimweg gemacht. Aber das schöne Wetter war heut einfach so fantastisch das ich es Zuhause nicht ausgehalten hab. 
Ab zur Außenförde, vielleicht sieht es da besser aus. Und siehe da: am Spot angekommen Wasser zwar verdammt hoch aber zumindest klar und nicht voller Dreck... 4.Wurf BAM . Hab ich mich gefreut...genau 40cm.Ein paar Würfe später hatte ich ein richtig schönen Nachläufer. Ich schätze so 60cm. Könnte richtig schön sehen wie mehrmals versucht hat den Blinker zu attackieren, leider immer daneben...Dumme Forelle  wieder eine Handvoll Würfe später BAM und wieder eine.diesmal auf den springer... genau so groß wie die erste.Leider hat die Fliege ihr ziemlich die Kiemen zerrissen darum musste ich ihr auf den Kopf hauen ): Nach ein paar weiteren dutzend würfen hatte ich noch ein schönen Biss der aber leider nicht hängen bleiben wollte. Dann ging erstmal ne halbe Stunde nix mehr.  Später hat sich dann ein Einheimischer am Ufer zu mir gesellt und während wir uns ein bisschen unterhalten haben biss noch ne kleine 30er.....
Dann war alles vorbei..... Insgesamt muss ich sagen ein super Tag  zwar nix großes dabei aber die letzten 14 Schneider Tage sind definitiv vergessen.
Danke noch mal an alle die mir die Daumen gedrückt haben. Jetzt kann ich mit einer richtig schönen Erinnerung wieder studieren gehen.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Geht doch!!! Freut mich für dich das de endlich Entschneidert bist #6
Dickes Petri !!!
Das nächste mal klappts mit den Riesen !!
#h


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Rhöde schrieb:


> Hey Steinbutt,
> schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören/lesen .
> 
> Auch mal ohne Fisch immer wieder informativ und gut zu lesen #6 !!!


 
Hallo Rhöde#h,

auf Rügen gibt es schon sehr schöne Ecken zum Angeln, da ist man auch begeistert, wenn man mal keinen Fisch fängt!#6

Sobald es die Bedingungen (Wind, Wassertrübung usw.) zulassen, werde ich dann in den nächsten Tagen wieder in unserem Revier den Mefos auf die Schuppen rücken. Und dann gibts hier hoffentlich auch wieder eine Fangmeldung!:q

Und ganz besonders freue ich mich darauf, weil dann meine ersten "Schritte" mit der Fliegenrute am Wasser, anstehen!:z Eine neue Herausvorderung für mich!#6
Auf Rügen hatte ich Fliegenrute ja schon mit, habe sie dann aber doch wegen dem starken Wind im Auto gelassen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



DavidsFishin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich sags euch eure Daumengedrücke hat mir heute so was von Glück gebracht
> Ich dachte mir heut morgen das mit den Wasser Massen vielleicht auch die ein oder andere Forelle mit in die Innen Föerde gedrückt wird. Was sich aber als aussichtslosses Unterfangen heraus gestellt hat. Wasser bis zum Hals, Kaffebraun und alles voller Geäst Tang und Seegras. Enttäuscht hab ich mich auf den Heimweg gemacht. Aber das schöne Wetter war heut einfach so fantastisch das ich es Zuhause nicht ausgehalten hab.
> Ab zur Außenförde, vielleicht sieht es da besser aus. Und siehe da: am Spot angekommen Wasser zwar verdammt hoch aber zumindest klar und nicht voller Dreck... 4.Wurf BAM . Hab ich mich gefreut...genau 40cm.Ein paar Würfe später hatte ich ein richtig schönen Nachläufer. Ich schätze so 60cm. Könnte richtig schön sehen wie mehrmals versucht hat den Blinker zu attackieren, leider immer daneben...Dumme Forelle  wieder eine Handvoll Würfe später BAM und wieder eine.diesmal auf den springer... genau so groß wie die erste.Leider hat die Fliege ihr ziemlich die Kiemen zerrissen darum musste ich ihr auf den Kopf hauen ): Nach ein paar weiteren dutzend würfen hatte ich noch ein schönen Biss der aber leider nicht hängen bleiben wollte. Dann ging erstmal ne halbe Stunde nix mehr. Später hat sich dann ein Einheimischer am Ufer zu mir gesellt und während wir uns ein bisschen unterhalten haben biss noch ne kleine 30er.....
> Dann war alles vorbei..... Insgesamt muss ich sagen ein super Tag  zwar nix großes dabei aber die letzten 14 Schneider Tage sind definitiv vergessen.
> Danke noch mal an alle die mir die Daumen gedrückt haben. Jetzt kann ich mit einer richtig schönen Erinnerung wieder studieren gehen.


na siehste alles richtig gemacht 
laß sie dir schmecken #h


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

heute mit der fliegenpeitsche los gewesen!
gleich nach dem 4 wurf ne schöne blanke von 48 cm...dann kurz danach eine untermassige und noch 3 weitere aber alle knapp unter mass....eine große ca 60 cm ist mir nach kurzem drill noch entwischt!
endlich mal wieder ein toller tag am wasser!! 
köder war eine pattegrisen...mein liebling


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



finnson schrieb:


> heute mit der fliegenpeitsche los gewesen!
> gleich nach dem 4 wurf ne schöne blanke von 48 cm...dann kurz danach eine untermassige und noch 3 weitere aber alle knapp unter mass....eine große ca 60 cm ist mir nach kurzem drill noch entwischt!
> endlich mal wieder ein toller tag am wasser!!
> köder war eine pattegrisen...mein liebling


 sauber :gpink geht immer :q


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Gestern waren wir wieder los.
Mit der Fliegenrute gab es eine 42er und eine 38er, 3 weitere sind ausgestiegen. Eine davon war um die 60 cm.
Auf Blech gabe es keine Bisse. Einzig der Beifänger brachte noch Fisch. Bis auf eine Mefo ist alles dann releast worden.


Sven


----------



## Frühaufsteher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin,
war gestern auch mal wieder los.
An meinem Geheimstrand war alles braun und die Wellen sind einem einfach über den Kopf geschlagen, trotzdem hatte ich einen schönen Anfasser. Nach einer halben Stunde haben wir dann, aufgrund des fiesen Krautes, überall an der Schnur, die Stelle gewechselt und siehe da, Wind im Rücken und beste Bedingungen. Um 19:00 Uhr war dann auch endlich die Rute krumm und was soll ich euch sagen?
Dieses Jahr beginnt genauso wieder, wie das letzte Jahr aufgehört hat, eine untermaßige Mefo, gefangen auf Fliege, schwimmt natürlich wieder. Naja, wenigsten nicht Schneider.
So Jungs haut was raus!
Beste Grüße 
Der Frühaufsteher


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Bei uns ist das Wasser auch braun, Dienstag gehts weiter, da ist das Wetter besser #c


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger.


Habe dieses Jahr meine erste Tour gestartet.


Wo: Mecklenburger Bucht
Wann: 08.01.12, 10:00 - 13:00 Uhr
Wer: Küstenheini und ich
Wetter: Bedeckt mit einigen kurzen Schauern
Wasser: trübe, max. 40cm sichtweite
Köder: Snaps Blau Silber + Springerfliege
Fisch: 1x 50er Silber auf Blech


War ein super Vormittag. Nach kurzer Absprache stiegen wir gleich in die Fluten. Nach ca. 45 Min. hatte ich einen kurzen Anfasser und kurz darauf stieg sie ein. War ein schöner, kurzer und knackiger Drill mit spannendem Ende beim Käschern. (Springerfliege verhing sich im Keschernetz)


@ Heini: Danke nochmal fürs Keschern, aber beim nächsten mal müssen wir an unserer Koreografie arbeiten. #6


Gruß Belly


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri den Fängern. So kann's doch weitergehen, oder? #6


----------



## aalpietscher

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri allen Fängern#6

Hatte getern auch mal wieder einen versuch gestartet!

Am strand angekommen und gleich ins wasser aber es war noch recht dunkel.

Als es dann heller wurde haben wir erst gesehen in was für einer brühe wir standen#q

Ca 2cm sicht der reinste kakao...

Hatte sowas in der art eigentlich schon erwartet aber das es so schlimm is habe ich nicht gehofft.

Somit haben wir diesen versuch gleich als gescheitert erklärt.

Naja ich glaube es soll nicht sein mit ner Mefoaber aufgegeben wird nicht!


Gruß.....|wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@ Bellyfisher, #h

na dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil zum Saisonstart. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## saeboe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moinsen
war heut nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder los. 
Erst einmal in WH geschaut, aber die Welle war dann doch zu doll und alles braun. 
Also  nach Sussau gedüst und die Fliege gebadet. 
Leider ohne Kontakt


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

morgen greife ich wieder an!!
Fangbericht folgt....


----------



## smith1337

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@ bellyfisher:

mönsch toni...dickes petri!!! bin auch bald wieder am start und können dann mal zusammen losziehen...ab 19. hab ich paar tage urlaub. evtl paßt es ja wetter- und zeitmäßig.

gruß von der baustelle |rolleyes


----------



## küstenheini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Ja das stimmt, an unserer Koreo müssen wir noch feilen!!!aber hauptsache der Fisch war im Netz.:m


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moinsen, gestern Mittag hat mich nichts mehr gehalten, raus an die Ostsee, vorort noch einen netten Mefoangler (Rollo) kennengelernt, zusammen sind wir dann ins H2O, extrem hoher Wasserstand, wir kamen nicht bis an die Krautkante, drei Stunden das Blech und Springerfliege gebadet, nicht einen Anfasser oder Nachläufer, dafür gabs nen nassen Arxxx! 
Trotzdem ne geile Geschichte gewesen, auf jedenfall besser als auf der Couch, ich hänge noch ein paar fischlose Bilder mit an, reingehauen...


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@ Rolf: Petri Dank!:m

@ Smith: Petri Dank, ja, das müssen wir mal wieder versuchen. Mal schauen ob es zeitlich passt, da ich am Samstag nach dem 19.01. wieder mal arbeiten muss, Aber Sonntags kann ich so gut wie immer. Das bekommen wir schon hin.

@ Salziges Silber: Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, dann wollten wir auch erst in eure Ecke, da dürfte die Brühe ja nicht ganz so dick gewesen sein, vom Wind her gesehen.|kopfkrat

Gruß Belly


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@ Heini:

Ja, das stimmt.:m 

Sind heut so gut wie fertig mit unserer Inventur geworden. Kann also sein das dieses WE wieder angegriffen werden kann.
Mal schauen wie die gute Chefin sich das denkt.|rolleyes


----------



## alex 82

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri an alle Fänger.


Hatte Samstag meine allererste Meerforellentour auf Fehmarn.


Wo: Fehmarn Staberhuk
Wann: 07.01.12, 10:00 - 17:00 Uhr
Wetter: Bedeckt mit einigen kurzen Schauern
Wasser: trüb
Köder: Snaps in Kupfer + Springerfliege
Fisch: 1x 40er Silber schwimmt wieder!
Gebissen hatte sie erst gegen 16 Uhr.

Ist eine spannende und ansträngende angelei !


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> @ Salziges Silber: Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, dann wollten wir auch erst in eure Ecke, da dürfte die Brühe ja nicht ganz so dick gewesen sein, vom Wind her gesehen.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Belly


 
Moinsen, das Wasser glatt wie ein Kinderpopo und eine ganz leichte Brise aus 9.00 Uhr, drehte später auf 11.00 Uhr, nur halt der Wasserstand hat nicht gepasst, Steine suchen war angesagt, wenn ihr rechts von uns gestanden seit, gabs die Suppe bestimmt direkt ins Gesicht oder?, Rollo hat euch wahrscheinlich gesehen, zu mindestens stand einer im H2O, reingehauen...


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo Leute 
Heute auf Fehmarn gewesen 
gesehen an geschmissen rumms rute krumm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nach 5 sekunden tschüß 
nach 3 würfen schnell stripping wieder rumms die gleiche YES diesmal hängt sie#h


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Heute auf Fehmarn gewesen
> gesehen an geschmissen rumms rute krumm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nach 5 sekunden tschüß
> nach 3 würfen schnell stripping wieder rumms die gleiche YES diesmal hängt sie#h
> Anhang anzeigen 176801


 Sauber, Meister  :g


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern. Vielleicht schaffe ich es am Wochenende auch endlich mal wieder ans Wasser.


----------



## Ines

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



> schnell stripping wieder rumms


Stripp, stripp, hurra!


----------



## Rügenhexe

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hat sich mal einer die Fotos angeschaut bei Klatt und KO´s Anglertreff
Dez.2011 und im Jan.2012  - da kann man echt neidisch werden .


----------



## nielsgonewild

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Heute nen schönen Überspringer auf Blinker gefangen mit Seatrout! 73cm über 5 Kg!
Fangort: Eckernförder Bucht
Wasser: getrübt
Uhrzeit: 14.00 Uhr
Wassertemperatur: 4 Grad
Wind: WSW 7 m/s


----------



## rotrunna

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



nielsgonewild schrieb:


> Heute nen schönen Überspringer auf Blinker gefangen mit Seatrout! 73cm über 5 Kg!
> Fangort: Eckernförder Bucht
> Wasser: getrübt
> Uhrzeit: 14.00 Uhr
> Wassertemperatur: 4 Grad
> Wind: WSW 7 m/s




Petri zu dem geilen fang


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



nielsgonewild schrieb:


> Heute nen schönen Überspringer auf Blinker gefangen mit Seatrout! 73cm über 5 Kg!
> Fangort: Eckernförder Bucht
> Wasser: getrübt
> Uhrzeit: 14.00 Uhr
> Wassertemperatur: 4 Grad
> Wind: WSW 7 m/s



Wir waren heute in der Lübecker Bucht aber nix und auch bei den anderen Anglern war nur das schöne Wetter im Vordergrund!

Habt Ihr geschleppt? Ihr seht so nackt aus?|rolleyes

Natürlich ein fettes Petri für die geile Mefo:m


----------



## Hansen fight

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Heute auf Fehmarn gewesen
> gesehen an geschmissen rumms rute krumm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nach 5 sekunden tschüß
> nach 3 würfen schnell stripping wieder rumms die gleiche YES diesmal hängt sie#h
> Anhang anzeigen 176801



Petri mein lieber, du kannst es ja doch noch 
Christoph


----------



## Hobo1960

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Danke für die Info#h-Mann Oller das tröstet mich ungemein#q.Komm hier doch (jetzt) nicht weg.|krank:Ulrike hat sich wieder ins Krankenhaus gelegt#q:c
Denk mal bitte dran ...Hobo1960...dann kommt da auch was an !!!!:g
Durch "Zufall" gelesen.
So ab in die Heia#t und Träumen,...von MeFos und KEIN Eis!!!!!
Gruß vom Hobo1960,auch an Deine Kumpels..QUOTE=Sterni01;3517077]@ HOBO,

Mein Kumpel hatte gestern 3 Mefos !!!
Aber du willst ja nicht nach Rostock kommen.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## laxvän

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri zu dem 5kg Brummer.


----------



## Kistenmann

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Fettes Petri! Geiles Teil!


----------



## Meerforellenfan

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Mal ein Nachtrag!
Zu zweit waren wir 3 Tage los diese Woche und ausser einem klaren Biß gabs nix!
Zwei mal spät einmal früh......so etwas lange nicht erlebt.
Dafür hatten wir am Donnerstag Probleme die schon durch den Wind gebogene Rute auszuwerfen, war ein riesen Spass, Fliegenfischen ging da auch an der normalen Rute....lach
Euch mehr Glück die nächsten Tage.


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Will morgen früh mal wieder angreifen! Mal sehen ob wieder was hängen bleibt...Bericht folgt!


----------



## Waveman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin, komme gerade von der Küste zurück. Was für ein Tag am Wasser!!!#6 Blauer Himmel, Sonne satt:g, null Wind. Wenn ich mir mal nicht den ersten Sonnenbrand des Jahres geholt habe... Ach so, Fischtechnisch allerdings ne Nullnummer, aber was solls. War halt mal wieder ne Flifi Übungseinheit...:m


----------



## finnson

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

moini, so von der küste zurück....schöner tag....mein kumpel konnte endlich nach einem guten jahr eindlich seine erste mefo verhaften!
leider noch gefärbt und deshalb auch wieder im wasser...
grösse ca....52 cm.....

petri nochmal!


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hey, jetzt ist Dein Kumpel bestimmt erst recht infiziert !
Ihm ein dickes Petri zur Ersten #6.


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Nen schönen Abend gewünscht war auch los.
Wann:   Heute
Zeit:     13.30-16.30
Wo:      Mecklenburger Bucht
Wetter: herrlicher Sonnenschein
Wind:    2Bft aus N- NO
Wasser: bis auf 30-40m sehr trübe (Sicht 0-10cm)
Köder: Gnos in 20gr und Fussel drüber
Gefangen: Forelle auf die Springerfl. den Dorsch auf Blech
Fazit: War heute bissl zäh hatte bis 16 Uhr nicht einen Zupfer . Aber meine Ausdauer wurde dann dann doch noch belohnt. Zwei Bisse und beide verwandelt und das allerbeste die Trutte und der Dorsch sind beide exakt 50cm lang. :vik:da kann ich doch mit leben

gr. Andreas


----------



## Nordangler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Waren heute mit dem Boot raus. Beim pilken blieben wir fast bei einer Nullnummer uns so entschlossen wir uns zu schleppen.
Nach einigen Minuten bekamen wir dann einen Biss. Eine 44er Mefo im herrlichen silbernen Kleid und gut genährt landete dann im Kescher.
Wir bekamen noch 2 Bisse auf Garnele, wobei einer nur ein Anfasser war, und der andere Biss kurzzeitig gedrillt werden durfte.

Sven


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo,kurze frage zwischen durch.
Welchen Knoten verwendet ihr für Inliner Blinker?
Und ist es sinnvoll bzw. notwendig noch zusätzlich eine Sprengring vor den Drilling zu benutzen?


Danke für antworten.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

den zweiten sprengring würde ich dir nahe legen, denn dann bücksen die mefos nicht so schnell aus!
meiner einer benutzt eigentlich immer den clinch-knoten.


----------



## Eisbär14

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Lass doch den zweiten Sprengring weg und verwende stattdessen einen geschlossenen Ring um die Schnur zu befestigen , Sprengring rein ,Haken dran fertig. Die geschlossenen Ringe gibt es bei den Karpfenanglern an ihren Rotary Ring swivel oder so....


----------



## MaikP

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo Klaus-a , 
da du einen Inliner benutzt schütteln sich die Fische sowieso nicht ab. Ich benutze einen Sprengring mein Kollege keinen.
Wichtig ist das du den Knoten durch eine Perle oder Kunststoffröhrchen schützt. Am Besten schmeißt du noch die 
Drillinge in den Müll und nimmst Einzelhaken mit großem Öhr.
Du schonst damit die kleinen Fische.
zu den Einzelhaken/Drillingen findest du hier auch eine Thema. 
Gruß Maik


----------



## Klaus-a.

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



MaikP schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus-a ,
> da du einen Inliner benutzt schütteln sich die Fische sowieso nicht ab. Ich benutze einen Sprengring mein Kollege keinen.
> Wichtig ist das du den Knoten durch eine Perle oder Kunststoffröhrchen schützt. Am Besten schmeißt du noch die
> Drillinge in den Müll und nimmst Einzelhaken mit großem Öhr.
> Du schonst damit die kleinen Fische.
> zu den Einzelhaken/Drillingen findest du hier auch eine Thema.
> Gruß Maik



Und genau das ist mir letztes Jahr mehrmals passiert.
Ich hatte alle meine Blinker umgerüstet auf Einzelhaken mit zwei Sprengringen,dabei sind mir und mein Kollege die Meerforellen augestiegen.
Wieder mit drilling und es hat gepasst.
Was nu?
Deshalb bin ich auch umgestiegen auf Inline Blinker.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

...ich fische Inliner-Sprengring-Einzelhaken oder zwei Sprengringe mit Einzelhaken bei normalen Blinkern bzw.Wobblern....Drillinge konnte ich für mich nicht mehr verantworten,nachdem ich zwei kleinen Forellen das Maul vernagelt hatte.....zudem fische ich ne extrem weiche Rute,die die Fluchten der Forelle schön abfedert.Meine Aussteigerquote ist mit dieser Komposition sehr gering....generell bin ich aber der Meinung,das die Aussteiger einfach nur schlecht gehakt waren bzw. es an den Haken liegen kann...ein Beispiel dafür...bin häufig mit nem Freund unterwegs,der fischt andere Einzelhaken...bei den beiden letzten Malen hatte er insgesamt sieben Aussteiger...ich keinen...mal schauen wie es beim nächsten Mal läuft...da fischt er mit meinen Haken.....


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...ich fische Inliner-Sprengring-Einzelhaken oder zwei Sprengringe mit Einzelhaken bei normalen Blinkern bzw.Wobblern....Drillinge konnte ich für mich nicht mehr verantworten,nachdem ich zwei kleinen Forellen das Maul vernagelt hatte.....zudem fische ich ne extrem weiche Rute,die die Fluchten der Forelle schön abfedert.Meine Aussteigerquote ist mit dieser Komposition sehr gering....generell bin ich aber der Meinung,das die Aussteiger einfach nur schlecht gehakt waren bzw. es an den Haken liegen kann...ein Beispiel dafür...bin häufig mit nem Freund unterwegs,der fischt andere Einzelhaken...bei den beiden letzten Malen hatte er insgesamt sieben Aussteiger...ich keinen...mal schauen wie es beim nächsten Mal läuft...da fischt er mit meinen Haken.....


|good:
Owner S 61 ist bei mir erste Wahl!


----------



## Reverend Mefo

Ja Kerr, Babes, hier is Fänge und nicht Sprengringdiskusionen Muhahaha :m




finnson schrieb:


> morgen greife ich wieder an!!
> Fangbericht folgt....



... und? Wat is nu mit Fangbericht? Petri für Deinen Kumpel, aber nach der Ansage wird was erwartet, es sei denn, Du heisst Andre :m

@Andre: Petri Du Pinsel, der sieht ja Ü60 aus! Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

wo sind die forellen hin?? ich hab die woche eigentlich jeden tag ne runde probiert und nicht einen biß gehabt...


----------



## dirk.steffen

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

So, heute Nachmittag habe ich es auch endlich geschafft mich mal ´ne Stunde ins Wasser zu stellen. 
Wasser war noch recht trübe, Wind 3 aus W. Wasserstand war sehr hoch (ca. +60). Ansonsten lugte die Sonne auch mal kurz durch.
Habe die halbe Dose mit Blech durchprobiert, aber keinen Zupfer. #c
Konnte aber trotzdem einen schönen blanken Silberling von gut 70 cm bewundern, der auf Fliege gebissen hatte. Petri nochmals dem Fänger.  #h

Ach ja, war in der Lübecker Bucht ;-)


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



dirk.steffen schrieb:


> So, heute Nachmittag habe ich es auch endlich geschafft mich mal ´ne Stunde ins Wasser zu stellen.
> Wasser war noch recht trübe, Wind 3 aus W. Wasserstand war sehr hoch (ca. +60). Ansonsten lugte die Sonne auch mal kurz durch.
> Habe die halbe Dose mit Blech durchprobiert, aber keinen Zupfer. #c
> Konnte aber trotzdem einen schönen blanken Silberling von gut 70 cm bewundern, der auf Fliege gebissen hatte. Petri nochmals dem Fänger.  #h
> 
> Ach ja, war in der Lübecker Bucht ;-)




hi dirk, ich finds gut, das du sie für mich morgen übergelassen hast...:q wo kam die 70iger den raus???

gruß vossi


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> wo sind die forellen hin?? ich hab die woche eigentlich jeden tag ne runde probiert und nicht einen biß gehabt...


Ist bei uns bei uns zur Zeit nicht anders!
Ich hab den Verdacht das die Zicken jetzt auf kleine Happen stehen!?
Aber mit Spiro und Fliege ist mir immer zu umständlich...#c!!! Sollte man vielleicht doch mal testen...
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ist bei uns bei uns zur Zeit nicht anders!
> Ich hab den Verdacht das die Zicken jetzt auf kleine Happen stehen!?
> Aber mit Spiro und Fliege ist mir immer zu umständlich...#c!!! Sollte man vielleicht doch mal testen...
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!




hab ich auch probiert .. ich glaube, dass die woanders sind. diese dauerhaften nordwinde haben sie alle in die lübecker bucht und in den windschatten östlich von rügen vertrieben 

naja, ich geb nicht auch und werde bericht erstatten wenn sie wieder da sind!

bis dahin


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Nabend ihr lieben,
hoffe demnächst auch wieder was posten zu
können.

Ich hoffe endlich mal wieder ein wenig Zeit zu finden.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

@fischlandmefo

"die" mögen jetzt fette Kost, 
am besten ohne Aufwand.


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

war gestern unterwegs, nach 5min einen guten biss, ging aber nach 10sec. drill wieder verloren, ne halbe stunde später noch eine von ca 40cm rausgespielt, darf aber wieder schwimmen.
Das mit den kleinen Ködern konnte ich in den letzten wochen auch beobachten und was ich noch beobachten konnte war, dass ich mehr Bisse bekommen habe wenn ich bei trüben Wasser (sicht= unter 50cm), den Blinker mit leichten Pilkbewegungen geführt habe.
Umso klarer das Wasser, desto lamsamer und natürlicher muss man den Köder führen.

wollt ich nurmal sagen für alle die es noch nicht wussten.


----------



## Meerfor1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Heute 5 Stunden Weissenhaus. Wind und Regen satt, aber keine Fische, keine Bisse und kein Nachläufer.


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



gallus schrieb:


> @fischlandmefo
> 
> "die" mögen jetzt fette Kost,
> am besten ohne Aufwand.


Moin,meinst Du damit "große" Blinker usw.?
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Seatrout68

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Denke der Temperatursturz ist nicht günstig. Grüsse von der Insel Rügen.


----------



## gallus

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,meinst Du damit "große" Blinker usw.?
> Gruß vom Fischland!!!



NÖ, 
meine langsame Fetzen oder
auch Garnelen am Spiro.

Hat zwar nix sportliches,
aber efektiv ist es allemal..


----------



## k-bay

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



gallus schrieb:


> NÖ,
> meine langsame Fetzen oder
> auch Garnelen am Spiro.
> 
> Hat zwar nix sportliches,
> aber efektiv ist es allemal..



sprichst du aus aktueller erfahrung oder vermutest du das?
die theorie dahinter leuchtet allemal ein: bei veringerter stoffwechselaktivität sind stinkende naturköder wahrscheinlich eher beißauslösend als evtl. überflüssige bzw. fraglich erfolgversprechende attacken auf "zu schnelle" beute.
evtl. würden dann im moment ja sogar die brandungsalnger vermehrt mefo-bisse haben.
versucht hab ich es allerdings auch noch nicht.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



k-bay schrieb:


> evtl. würden dann im moment ja sogar die brandungsalnger vermehrt mefo-bisse haben.
> versucht hab ich es allerdings auch noch nicht.


meine letzte große mefo von 64cm und 3,4kilo kam auch auf brandungsvorfach und heringsfetzen von der brücke zum vorschein 
funktionieren tut das auch


----------



## wiesel

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin an alle,
möchte vom 28.01. bis 29.01.oben auf Fehmarn auf Mefos.
Kennt jemand eine gute und günstige Pension für zwei Personen.
Für jede Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

MfG Martin


----------



## Dorschdiggler

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



todes.timo schrieb:


> Umso klarer das Wasser, desto *langsamer* und *natürlicher* muss man den Köder führen.
> 
> wollt ich nurmal sagen für alle die es noch nicht wussten.



|bigeyes
danke....wusste ich bisher nicht.
War mir echt neu, dass sich das Fluchtverhalten von Tobsn, Grundeln und Heringen bei klarem Wasser von schnell auf ganz langsam ändert |kopfkrat


----------



## marioschreiber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> danke....wusste ich bisher nicht.
> War mir echt neu, dass sich das Fluchtverhalten von Tobsn, Grundeln und Heringen bei klarem Wasser von schnell auf ganz langsam ändert |kopfkrat



|muahah:|good::m


----------



## Reppi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Darum ist Dein Name auch DORSCH-Diggeling..
:m


----------



## SprottenHansi

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

wiesel such mal nach "Blickwedel" auf fehmarn. war vorletzte woche mal ein paar tage oben. die zimmer sind für den genügsamen angler genau das richtige. preisleistung top (meiner meinung nach).

mein kumpel hatte den sonntag 2 mefos. 40 und 45.

p.s nimm die grundversorgung (spüli, lappen, etc.) lieber von zu hause mit. sonst musste noch bei aldi einkehren.


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

heute bellytour mit 5 dorschen und ner 67cm mefo (gefühlte 4 kilo)  beendet!!
alles auf blech 
fotos gibts in der PLZ 1 Rostocker Angelkurve


----------



## Buttkiller

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo zusammen.
ich habe mir letzes Jahr ne Mefo-Rute, Rolle, Köder usw. zugelegt.
Leider kam ich nicht zum angeln da ich nicht wusste wohin ich fahren soll.#c
Vielleicht hätte jemand nen Tip für mich wo und wie ich am besten, aus Berlin kommend, die Rute auswerfen sollte.
In Rostock habe ich gehört, dass ich auch von Land aus mit der Spinnrute angeln kann. Besitze noch keine Wathose würde auch lieber nicht ins Wasser gehen.

Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen, um hier auch mal eine Fangmeldung hinterlassen zu können.

Petri 
Christian


----------



## Dingsens

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin Buttkiller,

ich würde dir den Bereich Elmenhorst/Nienhagen empfehlen.
Dort hast du sofort tiefes Wasser und bist nicht zwingend auf ne Wathose angewiesen. 
Bei Google Earth kannst dir den Bereich und deine Anfahrtswege genau ansehen.
Ich würd's an deiner Stelle dort versuchen,ist als gutes Dorsch-und MeFo-Blinkerrevier bekannt.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

gestern 2 Dorsche spät in der Dämmerung, kurz davor eine mefo verloren (ca. 60cm), ging ab wie schmidts Katze und ein Anfasser ( hat aus den Drilling, nen Zwilling gemacht ).

Heute nichts, nur ein Anfasser, denke aber das es nen Dorsch war.


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> heute bellytour mit 5 dorschen und ner 67cm mefo (gefühlte 4 kilo)  beendet!!
> alles auf blech
> fotos gibts in der PLZ 1 Rostocker Angelkurve


Petri auch vom Fischland!
Hier seid Ihr aber nicht umher gepaddelt,oder? |bigeyes
Ich war auch mit dem Belly unerwegs 4 Dorsche sind hängen geblieben. 
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

moin, nee wir sind von börgerende aus los gewesen.
war schon geil zu sehen wie chris mit dem tier gekämpft hat!
die anderen mefos wollten ja einfach nicht ins boat...


----------



## Zanderpirat

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo, wie sieht es zur Zeit vor Rügen mit Mefo und Lachs aus? Jemand ne Ahnung? 
Güße aus DDH


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Schaut mal bei PLZ1 und dann bei Rostocker Angelkurve....
Hammer!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## todes.timo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Gestern eine blanke 46cm, war aber a...kalt


----------



## Steinbuttt

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Ich war gestern mal wieder zwischen Zingst und Prerow an der Küste unterwegs und habe dabei so richtig abgeschneidert.
Es war absolut kein Anzeichen von Mefos zu verzeichnen, kein "stubbs", kein "zupf", kein Nachläufer ... garnüüüscht!#c
Das Wasser war sehr klar und vor allem hoch, so das wir nicht soweit wie sonst auf die Sanbank kamen! Außerdem standen dort einige Netze bis dicht ans Ufer und der Temperatusturz der letzten Tage, war sicher auch nicht gerade fangfördernd!|uhoh:

Ich denke die Meerforellen haben zumindest hier bei uns an der doch recht flachen Küste, bereits den unmittelbaren Uferbereich wegen der Auskühlung verlassen und jagen nun ein "Stockwerk" tiefer, denn vom Boot und Belly Boat werden immer noch einige gefangen!
Solange die Temperaturen so im Keller bleiben, lohnen weitere Küstenspinn-Trips hier bei uns wohl erst mal nicht!#d

Denn auch an den vorherigen Tagen waren dort schon einige Angler unterwegs, die alle nichts mehr fangen konnten!

Dafür habe ich gestern aber meine ersten Versuche am Wasser mit der Fliegenrute gemacht ... naja |rolleyes, also vor mir ist die Fliege schon mal gelandet |supergri... aber da werd ich noch fleißig üben müssen! :q

Hoffentlich wirds bald wieder wärmer!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> danke....wusste ich bisher nicht.
> War mir echt neu, dass sich das Fluchtverhalten von Tobsn, Grundeln und Heringen bei klarem Wasser von schnell auf ganz langsam ändert |kopfkrat


 HAHAHAHAHAH:q:q:qder ist gut


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

so da isser wieder.war mal für ne stunde nach der arbeit los.habe es ja nur 30 m bis zum wasser  habe 2dorsche(45cm) und 3 mefos( 2.(35er)) und eine 40er gefangen.schwimmen alle wieder.gefangen auf nen falkfish(12gr) in grün-gelb-orange.die dorsche auch....tschüssen


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

heute ne bellytour mit 3 leuten hier vom board.
JEDER eine mefo und ein dorsch!|bla:|kopfkrat


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

schönes ding |bigeyesweiter so


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Hallo zusammen,
mein Name ist Jörg, bin noch 48 Jahre alt (werde am 07.02., 49 Jahre alt). Bin 1,85 m groß und wiege 115 kg, also ein strammer Bursche. Wohne am Rande vom Westerwald/Diez a. d. Lahn, welches auch mein Hausgewässer ist. Angler bin ich seit 40 Jahren.
Bin seit Herbst 2011 mit dem Meerforellenfieber infiziert. Ich fahre seit dieser Zeit alle 6 - 8 Wochen nach Fehmarn. Ich habe bis jetzt 2 Meerforellen im Drill verloren, 3 gehakt davon eine 45er zurückgesetzt. Ich hoffe den einen oder anderen im Forum kennenzulernen, den ich am Wasser auf Fehmarn zum gemeinsamen angeln mal treffen kann. Bitte habt Geduld mit mir, ich muss mich erst im Forum einarbeiten, kann natürlich immer mal ein Fehler passieren. Zu meiner Einstellung, ich bin ein Naturfreund, bin kein Filetmacher, freue mich natürlich über eine schöne Mefo, aber alles unter 50 wird zurückgesetzt und über 50 auch wenn sie nicht richtig genährt sind. So nun ist es genug.

Weiterhin Petri Heil
Jörg/Stichling63 |wavey:


----------



## Hov-Micha

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin Jörg,

so soll´s sein und willkommen im AB |wavey:
Wir sehen uns an der Kyst,

TL
Micha


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Ich bin Ende März Anfang April auf der Insel und hoffe auf ein Paar schöne Tage.


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Ich bin Ende März Anfang April auf der Insel und hoffe auf ein Paar schöne Tage.


ich auch


----------



## Rhöde

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Jop, Stichling !
Da hast Du Dir aber einen hartnäckigen Virus eingefangen.
Unter Umständen wirst Du den ein ganzes Leben nicht mehr los :m.
Viel Spass hier und auf einen guten Austausch !


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Der Virus sitzt schon zu tief in mir drin, ich will Ihn gar nicht loswerden. Ich habe ca. 4-Wochen gebraucht bis ich die Erste hatte, der erste Drill und vor allem der erste Luftsprung einer 70er wird unvergesslich bleiben. Vielleicht kann mir einer einen Rat geben ? Da ich bis vor kurzem Süsswasserangler war kenne ich mich noch nicht mit SW-Rollen aus, mein Händler hat mir die Stella 2500 fw für 375 € angeboten, heisst das fw Flouting Water also nur für Süsswasser ??? oder gibt es eine Rolle die qualitativ auch gut ist und etwas günstiger. Ich fische mit etwas weicheren Ruten mit 006er bis 010er Schnur. Alle was ich hier lesen konnte war sehr verwirrend !!! #c


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Stichling63 schrieb:


> Der Virus sitzt schon zu tief in mir drin, ich will Ihn gar nicht loswerden. Ich habe ca. 4-Wochen gebraucht bis ich die Erste hatte, der erste Drill und vor allem der erste Luftsprung einer 70er wird unvergesslich bleiben. Vielleicht kann mir einer einen Rat geben ? Da ich bis vor kurzem Süsswasserangler war kenne ich mich noch nicht mit SW-Rollen aus, mein Händler hat mir die Stella 2500 fw für 375 € angeboten, heisst das fw Flouting Water also nur für Süsswasser ??? oder gibt es eine Rolle die qualitativ auch gut ist und etwas günstiger. Ich fische mit etwas weicheren Ruten mit 006er bis 010er Schnur. Alle was ich hier lesen konnte war sehr verwirrend !!! #c





FW bedeutet FreshWater...also nicht gut für salzwasser...wenn dann ,die stella FE...ist im moment das scheenste..meiner meinung...ansonsten schau dir mal die daiwa-modelle an..je nach geldbeutel wählbar

http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Daiwa_Certate_2500_Frontbremsrolle


http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Daiwa_Caldia_2500_Frontbremsrolle


mit deren features kannst du auf mefos nix falsch mache! ;-)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> FW bedeutet FreshWater...also nicht gut für salzwasser...wenn dann ,die stella FE...ist im moment das scheenste..meiner meinung...ansonsten schau dir mal die daiwa-modelle an..je nach geldbeutel wählbar
> 
> http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Daiwa_Certate_2500_Frontbremsrolle
> 
> 
> http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/category_path/0_3860_3862/p_name/Daiwa_Caldia_2500_Frontbremsrolle
> 
> 
> mit deren features kannst du auf mefos nix falsch mache! ;-)



DAS stimmt, allerdings muss er ja nicht gleich mit nem "Ferrari" starten.
Z:B: die Daiwa Caldia (das neue 2012ér Model) ist ebenfalls MAGSEALED (das heist das Getriebe ist durch ein Magnetisches Öl vor Staub , Wasser und Salz abgesichert!!!) und kostet im Schnitt so etwa 250-280 € und wiegt fast 30gr weniger als die aktuelle Daiwa Infinity Q zaion...

DAS wäre eine wirklich gute Rolle zu einem wirklich guten Preis
!!

Mirco


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Boot angler schrieb:


> DAS stimmt, allerdings muss er ja nicht gleich mit nem "Ferrari" starten.
> Z:B: die Daiwa Caldia (das neue 2012ér Model) ist ebenfalls MAGSEALED (das heist das Getriebe ist durch ein Magnetisches Öl vor Staub , Wasser und Salz abgesichert!!!) und kostet im Schnitt so etwa 250-280 € und wiegt fast 30gr weniger als die aktuelle Daiwa Infinity Q zaion...
> 
> DAS wäre eine wirklich gute Rolle zu einem wirklich guten Preis
> !!
> 
> Mirco




wenn du den zweiten link von mir anklickst ...müsstest du die Caldia eigentlich sehen!|kopfkrat...von der du da sprichst!?


Bei der Caldia ist die Ölbarriere nur an das Prinzip MAGSEALED angelehnt...
bei der Certate ist die Ölbarriere magnetisch...kostet aber eben fast das doppelte...

DESWEGEN auch der HInweis von mir:"JE nach GEldbeutel wählbar"

|wavey:


----------



## fischlandmefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Genau, nimm ne Stella und Du brauchst keinen Service......! SPASS- aber ein wenig Wahrheit ist drann #h!!!
Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Zanderpaul89

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



rudini schrieb:


> Bei der Caldia ist die Ölbarriere nur an das Prinzip MAGSEALED angelehnt...
> bei der Certate ist die Ölbarriere magnetisch...kostet aber eben fast das doppelte...
> 
> DESWEGEN auch der HInweis von mir:"JE nach GEldbeutel wählbar"
> 
> |wavey:




Das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen.
Die neue Caldia hat auch das Mag-Seal system.
Die Ballistic und die Theory haben ein an
das Mag-Sealed angelehnte System
Die Caldia
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
Die Ballistic
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10
Die Theory
http://www.daiwa.de/dw/de/produkte_...74,75,1,1__products-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10

P.S. Die Caldia bekommt man schon für knapp 200€.
Man muss nur ein bisschen intensiver gucken dann findet
man ganz gute Angebote.:g
ich hoffe ich konnte meinen Senf mit dazu geben:m


----------



## Grubenzenker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

moinsen männers!
hier hab ich noch einen "kleinen" nachtrag! 
gefangen am 25.1.2012
das meine erste mefo gleich so ein kracher wird konnte ja keiner ahnen! 74 cm und 6,2 Kg |stolz:


----------



## angelnrolfman

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Moin, na da kannste auch wirklich stolz sein !!!
Toller Fisch !! Dickes Petri!!! #6 





Grubenzenker schrieb:


> moinsen männers!
> hier hab ich noch einen "kleinen" nachtrag!
> gefangen am 25.1.2012
> das meine erste mefo gleich so ein kracher wird konnte ja keiner ahnen! 74 cm und 6,2 Kg |stolz:


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Sauber, Grubenzenker #6 Dickes Petri Heil :m


----------



## Grubenzenker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

dankeschön!!!#h der fisch war der wahnsinn an der angel!der geilste drill den ich in meinem leben gehabt habe!|bla:


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

jetzt muss er ihn auch noch hier rumzeigen...

nee, grubi echt super geiler fisch
von so einer vom belly träum ich ja auch...

aber dat frühjahr kommt, und dann werden wir uns schön vor die watangler in b-ende und stoltera stellen und zweistellig mefos stippen:g

schönen gruß


----------



## Grubenzenker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



observer schrieb:


> jetzt muss er ihn auch noch hier rumzeigen...
> 
> nee, grubi echt super geiler fisch
> von so einer vom belly träum ich ja auch...
> 
> aber dat frühjahr kommt, und dann werden wir uns schön vor die watangler in b-ende und stoltera stellen und zweistellig mefos stippen:g
> 
> schönen gruß


  
so machen wir dat!!! ich bin echt froh wenn der winter vorbei ist!nach so einen fisch will man schnell wieder ans wasser!!


----------



## rudini

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Grubenzenker schrieb:


> moinsen männers!
> hier hab ich noch einen "kleinen" nachtrag!
> gefangen am 25.1.2012
> das meine erste mefo gleich so ein kracher wird konnte ja keiner ahnen! 74 cm und 6,2 Kg |stolz:


  HAMMER Fischchen!!!

Petri!!

Hoffentlich wirds bald wärmer!!:c...ick will och:g


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri Grubenzocker, mit was hast du den tollen Fisch gefangen Blech-Beifänger-Fliegenrute ???  :m :m :m


----------



## Stichling63

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri Grubenzenker zu dem tollen Fang! Mit was hast du ihn gefangen, Blech-Beifänger-Fliegenrute????  :m:m:m


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

mit blech!
ich durfte mir dat gebrülle dann auch aufm wasser antun


----------



## Ostseestipper

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

...das meine erste mefo gleich so ein kracher wird konnte ja keiner ahnen! 74 cm und 6,2 Kg |stolz:[/QUOTE]

Mist #q, ... jetzt is´ er versaut.  
Alle Nachfolgenden Mefo´s werden an DER |bigeyes Ersten gemessen.

Dickes Petri. :m

Mark


----------



## MeFo_83

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

ach, das war nur ne Mitleidsmefo, weil ab jetzt keine mehr rauskommt |supergri
ich werd ihn auch nicht mehr mitnehmen!! jedes mal dat gleiche mit dem grubi-bubi |bla:
ne, freu mich schon wenns endlich wieder wärmer wird und das endlich wieder aufs wasser gehen kann!!! |rolleyes *träum*


----------



## xfishbonex

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

|bigeyesschöne bombe |bigeyesund das wetter sieht auch geil aus


----------



## Reverend Mefo

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Tolle Forelle! Nicht nur lang, sondern fett, bullig und bös! Der (ehemalige) Albtraum aller Heringe!

Petri! #h


----------



## Salty Waterboy

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Petri zur fetten Trute!:m

Will mal nicht langsam einer der Verantwortlichen "Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012" eröffnen?|kopfkrat

Gruß Belly


----------



## Salziges Silber

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

Respekt! Wat fürn`fettes Teil, die Messlatte liegt jetzt ziemlich hoch, mal schauen was nach dem Eis geht, nochmals`ein dickes Petri zu dem schönen Silber...,


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

moin, und am selben tag kamen auf der ecke auch vom belly, mefos bis 65cm, n tag vorher hatten mefo83 und ich auch einige forellen kontakte(chris hatte ne 67er-mal nich vergessen, ne)

erst läuft´s soo gut, und dann eis#q


----------



## Bernd Demmert

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

hallo Nordangler , wo hast Du diese Garnelen erworben?


----------



## Grubenzenker

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*

danke leute!|wavey:
oh ja,das war ein schönes teil!|bla: versaut war ich schon vorher-aber wahrscheinlich auf eine andere art und weise!
gefangen hab ich sie auf nen kupferfarbenen snaps (30gr)
danke nochmal an mefo_83! macht immer sehr viel spass mit dir!und die grossen fische überlässt du auch immer mir....muhaha...
das mit dem eis und der kälte ist echt super ärgerlich!gerade jetzt wo noch viele gute fische aus der ecke raus kamen!
aber sobald der frühling vor der tür steht werden observer -mefo_83 und ich uns um diese wieder kümmern!!falls ich noch mitgenommen werde!!#h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2012*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Petri zur fetten Trute!:m
> 
> Will mal nicht langsam einer der Verantwortlichen "Meerforellenfänge Februar 2012" eröffnen?|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß Belly


 
Bei acht grad minus? Nö, zu kalt.


----------

